# Dry Yearling Bagging Up, Solid Bag



## dejavoodoo114 (Sep 25, 2013)

My yearling doe is bagging up. I took two photos with my phone as well as I could. Her udder is hard. My daughter says it wasn't too hard to "milk" her but it looked like watered down milk. She has been running with a buck since March, however, that buck was born Feb... He is breeding now but I doubt he would have been sucessful before (I wont be broken up if I am wrong). They are Nubians and from what I have seen and understand they don't come into heat until fall. I never felt the bags forming on the doe I have who kidded in Feb so I don't know what they are suppossed to feel like.


----------



## Animallovers1 (Sep 25, 2013)

If the Doe is from good milking lines sometime that happens u would go to fiasco farms website if you would like more on that


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 25, 2013)

Nubians can cycle year round, and a 3 month old buck is certainly capable of settling a doe if he can reach her!  Looks to me like she's gonna be a mama.


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Sep 25, 2013)

Check her temperature and see if she has a fever. If her udder is hard, I suspect mastitis.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 25, 2013)

That is a perfectly normal looking udder showing good development for a doe who is bred.
In fact, it a nice looking udder at this point.  

If he was born in Feb, you would probably be safe to say she was bred in June.

Probably safe to move this thread from "Diseases"


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 25, 2013)

She doesn't have mastitis. Not very likely a dry yearling would have mastitis.
She's just bred.
Don't try to "milk" her anymore.


----------



## hopsnlopsfarm (Oct 14, 2013)

Start watching her- she could definitely be bred or a precocious milker if she has good milking lines. You could get a blood sample or ultrasound on her to be sure of anything.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't afford an ultrasound. It costs me $150 just to get the vet to visit this area. I will keep a close watch on her though. She IS from excellent milk lines... Wow, I am still torn about which it might be. I will keep this updated. Thanks for all your opinions!

Also, no fever. I checked that right away.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, my buck is kind of following her around, she is excreting something from her vulva area... (Can't remember the names.. lol) However, he does not try to mount her like he did the others. Would he be following her if she is bred and soon to kid?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 28, 2013)

What does the "stuff" look like?  Can you get a picture?  Bucks do pay attention to does that are about to kid...they are picking up on hormones.  It's best to separate them if you think she is about to kid.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, yesterday when I looked it was an amber glob. Not a string. I remember the string from when my other doe kidded. Same color though. This morning everything was smeared. My DH held her so I could try and get a pic. She used to be the sweetest thing and loved to be loved but now she does not want us to hold her. While struggling she actually pushed out some white "stuff". I was able to get a very blurry picture of that. 







This is a clear picture after her tail wiped away the white.






Her ligaments are hard and her udder is still hard. Not like a rock, just hard.
Isn't there a discharge when they are in heat? What does it look like? (Edited to ask this)

My other doe had amber goo 2 days before she kidded and her ligaments were soft the week leading up to it. This doe was a pain in the but and turned into the sweetest thing ever leading up to her kidding. She is still sweet but I hate her daughter... Pain in the butt. *side note* I was thinking that after her daughter kidded she would be sweet as well, so I have kept her. However, I then realized that any of her daughters will probably be as big a pain as they were. Evil cycle. This line will be leaving my little ranch soon...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 29, 2013)

It is common to see a whitish discharge at the end of a doe's heat cycle.  Usually, when they are at the receptive stage they may have a discharge but it is usually clear and not that easy to see.  The whitish discharge usually signals the end of their receptive stage.  An amber colored blob would make me think impending birth...   Other than the udder development, does she look big, fat and pregnant?

Not sure what's up with your gal other than she's doing a good job of making life crazy, lol.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Yes, she is doing a great job making life "interesting" lol*

All of my goats free range over our 32 acres. they are all healthy and larger than others I have seen. Not obese... But the doe who kidded in Feb was always huge around the middle (fat) and got really huge before kidding. She is still big. This doe does not have a huge middle but she isn't skinny either. I just don't know! This is so frustrating!  When they make their way back up to the house I will get some pics of her.

I know most of you are thinking that I should have separated the buck. This was my plan until the end of Feb and the sequester in the gov. My DH works for DOE as contractor. Without a gov budget most DOE jobs are on hold. Since Jan he has only worked 4 months. This has hurt us deeply and we simply could not afford the fencing among Many other things. Now we are just trying to hold on to our house and land and animals. Waiting and hoping that we will still have it by the time they figure out a budget so he can go back to work. For those who don't know, that MIGHT happen in Jan/Feb of this Next year... 

Anyway, this potential unsure breeding was not because we are just lazy or ignorant. It is going to be even harder for us in the spring trying to figure out when the other 5 might kid. We are doing our best with our now limited means. We were planning on drying up our milker because we are not going to be able to afford the grain in another month. We have a freezer full of milk to keep us going through the winter. This brings me to another question. If we can not afford more grain, and this doe kids, how long do you think she will produce milk? I will find a way to provide grain until kid(s) are weaned but then?


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 29, 2013)

Here are pics I took about 2 hours ago. See? Not fat...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 29, 2013)

Well - she is truly a conundrum!   I will say that I had a pygmy doe that had triplets once and I didn't even think she was bred until literally a couple days before she kidded when she brew an udder.  I have no idea where she was hiding those babies....and then she popped out three of 'em.

So, it's possible your doe could be bred - but I dunno!  

I think I'd be tempted to go out and kick her around some just cuz she's such a trouble maker, lol!  Just kidding - I am not into violence against defenseless animals.     But wow - all I can say  now is 'time will tell.'

Good luck!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 29, 2013)

I know! So frustrating! Wish we could have put up the fencing so I would Know! Good news on that head, DH just got a call not 3 minutes ago. He is heading to Illinois(?) for work. Fencing will be done by Spring! 

At this point I am hoping she will just have some kids in the next 2.5 weeks... My mother-in-law only visits in the fall and has never seen the kids. She is leaving in 3 weeks. Naturally, this means that IF she is pregnant she will kid as we are driving mother to the airport....

Either way, I am just going to keep an eye on her and see. Not much else I can do. She is such a terd, why can't she be obvious?


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 29, 2013)

I am a newbie, but I would bet that she will kid. I am going to be following this thread though.  It really has me interested, plus I really want to see her kid/s when they get here.  I would personally separate her for observation if it were me, maybe with a  gentle friend.

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 29, 2013)

This doe sounds like a few of my ewes...they did NOT read the manual 

My chickens did not read it either...someone asked me once when visiting and seeing my critters...is this normal????  Normal??? For them yes...they like to keep me guessing and drive me crazy!

Best you can do is keep an eye on her...who knows????


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 29, 2013)

So happy to hear your DH has picked up work!  Congrats!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 30, 2013)

My Nubian was not a lot fatter than yours and had triplets.  Can you draw blood?  You can send it away for a pregenancy test at BioTracking.com.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Nov 1, 2013)

> It is common to see a whitish discharge at the end of a doe's heat cycle.  Usually, when they are at the receptive stage they may have a discharge but it is usually clear and not that easy to see.  The whitish discharge usually signals the end of their receptive stage.


Well, I have not seen anymore of the amber discharge. I have no doubt of what I saw when I saw that though. There was more opaque white today. Would she still be discharging that at the end of her receptive stage? Our buck is still interested in her. He has never shown that type of interest for longer than 2 days with our others. It has been almost 2 weeks now.

When I saw the amber strings, not a glob like with this doe, on our last doe she kidded within the week. This doe's ligaments are still hard. I don't understand/ can't find info on what else the amber glob might have been... :/

Also, no, I do not know how to draw blood. At least, I have never done it.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 12, 2013)

hope to hear more of what is going on.  good luck with her


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am getting annoyed. :/ The breeder I bought her from said she had a goat that went through a complete false pregnancy. Now I am doubting again. I am trying to keep an eye on her but I will not lock her up unless I have a better sign that she will soon kid. That would put her through too much stress for it to be worth it. All my goats free range. We do not feed extra because they get so much food themselves. They never even eat hay on rainy days. Without knowing... Wow, this post is rather erratic, sorry, it is fairly late for me and I am tired. I Will post the end result here. I hope she does kid and soon!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope she kids for you soon also!!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Dec 4, 2013)

is there any new update to this thread?


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Dec 5, 2013)

No! I she is still bagged up, no kids. I am going to have to go with precocious at this time and just watch her. The big question that I do not believe was answered yet. Will she breed if she is precocious????? I am going to be very dissapointed with this girl if she doesn't end up bred! I know my buck does his job very, Very well...


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Dec 5, 2013)

I do not know the answer to that but I do want to keep up with this thread.  good luck


----------

